# RV Parks in Paso Robles, CA



## jackhunter (May 6, 2013)

Has anyone ever been to the Vines RV Park in Paso Robles, California?? I'm planning a trip to go see John Mayer this year at the Mid State Fair. I stayed at the Wine Country RV Resort a few years ago and really wasn't too impressed. I'm wondering if this place will be any better. http://www.vinesrvresort.com/


----------

